# Critique my GSD... AGAIN?! xD



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for posting these. I honestly LOVE the friendly replies and they are welcome 100%, but I would like a conformation or breeder or whatever to critique my Dakota. 

She's 63/65 pounds, 
23 inches at shoulder,
Czech/DDR with possible West German
Two years 1/2 
pedigree Line-breeding for the progency of Northern k9 Blue and daisy vom kloakenwasser



Here is her body shots 
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is there anyway you can upload some of the photos (stacked and head shot) to the board? I have never been able to get that photo site to load correctly so can't see the photos. 

Yes, she has some west German along with the Czech/DDR. Her father is west German.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

those pics may be too big i apologize
not sure exactly how to do the pics either and i forget how i got my profile pic up!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, they were huge. I had to remove them.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i wonder if the op can resize and use the proper links?

hope this works for them


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That worked. I just right clicked on them and opened them in another window and they are a good size. TY.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Feminine female with OK withers that I would like to see blend more smoothly into her topline. Good length of slightly sloping croup. Good bone, good angulation front and rear though the upper arm should be longer. Looks like she stands a little east west and her feet could be tighter. Good color and very good pigment. I would like to see her a few pounds lighter.  

The photo with her standing by the fence and on the walk way shows her really nice expression though her color looks washed out.


----------



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Feminine female with OK withers that I would like to see blend more smoothly into her topline. Good length of slightly sloping croup. Good bone, good angulation front and rear though the upper arm should be longer. Looks like she stands a little east west and her feet could be tighter. Good color and very good pigment. I would like to see her a few pounds lighter.
> 
> The photo with her standing by the fence and on the walk way shows her really nice expression though her color looks washed out.



Thanks!! I do use different settings on my camera and at that time I was using 'cloudy' instead of 'sunlight'(it was sunny out) so it made her look washed out. Her sable is typical sable haha!! Thanks for reply  I'll work some weight off her. I admit, she is getting kinda chunky XD


----------

